# G6 U-Disk Manager 5.1 / M3 Perfect v36a



## Urza (Jun 4, 2008)

*G6 U-Disk Manager 5.1 / M3 Perfect v36a*
Various rom fixes





New version of U-Disk manager for slot-2 G6 & M3 users. 23 fixes for various ROMs, and a recode of the DoFAT writing method. Downloads for both update and full installs below.



Spoiler



1. Solve the "2050 - God is crazy DS (on) the" only safe mode of operation of the problem, can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
2. Solve the "2055 - SpongeBob SquarePants Atlantis (EU)" soft reset with the problem of crashes in the game, can now use the soft reset normal game;
3. Solve the "2079 - SpongeBob SquarePants Atlantis (EU)" soft reset with the problem of crashes in the game, can now use the soft reset normal game;
4. That "2107 - Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles round of the fate of (U.S.)" game run?????a "thank game" screen and automatically withdraw from the problem;
5. Solve the "2134 - Contra 4 ()" can only safe mode of operation of the problem, can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
6. That "2153 - Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles round of the fate of (EU)"?????running game a "thank game" screen and automatically withdraw from the problem;
7. Solve the "2159 - Spider-Man 3 ()" soft reset can not start with the question of the game, can now use the soft reset normal game;
8. Solve the "2165 - cute kitten DS (on) a" soft reset can not start the game the question, can now use the soft reset normal game;
9. Solve the "2203 - a simple series of primitive people Vol.35 (Japan)" can not run the problem can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
10. Solve the "2207 - Seer Da legend Mirage hourglass (Kor)" can only safe mode of operation of the problem, can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
11. Solve the "2230 - wonderful world (Europe)" combat the problem of the screen Dead, can now normal game;
12. Solve the "2240 - Solitaire DS (EU)" can not run the problem can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
13. Solve the "2250 - Super! Taiko No Tatsujin seven Grand Adventure (Japan)" can not run the problem can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
14. Solve the "2252 - wonderful world (the U.S.)" combat the problem of the screen Dead, can now normal game;
15. Solve the "2255 - the time the new spacecraft DS Putongputong War (Japan)" can not run the problem can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
16. Solve the "2279 - the trend of designers (Japan)," Dead archived at the issue, can now be archived and normal game;
17. Solve the "2283 - Historical Society recognized ability test calendar seized DS (on)," Dead archived at the issue, can now be archived and normal game;
18. Solve the "2285 - SpongeBob SquarePants Atlantis (EU)" soft reset with the problem of crashes in the game, can now use the soft reset normal game;
19. Solve the "2304 - the source of Arc 2 will (Japan)," Dead archive initialize the problem, can now be archived and normal game;
20. Solve the "2319 - Japanese test DS (on)" can not run the problem can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
21. Solve the "2323 - Magic fog of the tower and the sword of the law (Japan)," Dead archive initialize the problem, can now be archived and normal game;
22. Solve the "2326 - unlimited border Super Robot Wars OG legend (Japan)," Dead archive initialize the problem, can now be archived and normal game;
23. Solve the "2330 - the front-line tasks 2089 - crazy border (Japan)" can not run the problem can now be printed in the normal use of rapid game;
24. DoFAT updated game engine conversion, to adapt to the recent problems led to crashes due to filing of the game;
25. Update "-referring to a" smart library, 2331 before the NDS game can be automatically configured mandatory reading, identification and effectiveness of soft reset the Chinese name of the game to rename.






Download Update



Download Full Install


----------



## Glacius0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Impressive that they still put out an update.


----------



## Urza (Jun 4, 2008)

Full install download up.


----------



## marko1986 (Jun 4, 2008)

Why impressive? They should continue doing that all the time. Many people use G6 lite.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Because the thing is old and you can buy a newer generation flash cart for $20 now. I have one of these but I also have a newer slot-1 card. I don't think many people still use a g6 lite. I do agree that they should put out updates though. They should but generally they don't, hence it's impressive.


----------



## Flozem (Jun 4, 2008)

here's another one that is baffled by the G6-team's dedication...


----------



## sk3tch (Jun 4, 2008)

Time to dig out the ol' G6 Lite.  It's still a great card, especially for GBA and GB Micro.


----------



## harryjon35 (Jun 4, 2008)

props to the G6 team for still supporting this rather outdated product. it's still my main flashcard so i'm very grateful. proves my decision right to buy this card.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, it is quite outdated.

I laughed at "2050 - God is crazy DS (on) the"


----------



## virulous (Jun 4, 2008)

This is awesome! I for one still use the G6-lite since I don't want to have to buy a new Slot-1 device when the G6-lite works just fine!

Kudos to the G6 team!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Jun 4, 2008)

Still use my G6 Lite a few times per week, glad to see this!


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 4, 2008)

i want a m3 update.. with auto patching! one can dreamm.....


----------



## saxamo (Jun 4, 2008)

Nthing what everyone has said about still using their G6 lite! I'm dedicated to this little puppy and I hope the team recognizes that there's still a fanbase out there!  Woo!!! And the G6 manager works in WINE, double Woo!


----------



## Hydro (Jun 4, 2008)

Another happy g6lite user here


----------



## dsrules (Jun 4, 2008)

My G6 Slot2 is alive again


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 4, 2008)

G6Lite beats everything!!! sorta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if only the G6 DS Real 2GB was in stock somewhere I'd upgrade.


props for the final fantasy fix! I couldnt ever get it right with cracker's fix


----------



## Houou (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally, an M3 Perfect update! The World Ends with You and FFCC should work now


----------



## SirDrake (Jun 5, 2008)

good to see that are still releasing updates


----------



## blahman (Jun 5, 2008)

>.> 
About time dongwads.

yeah thats right I'm being rude to M3 team. They deserved it.


----------



## Smashingblue (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anyone gotten this to work with Summon Night DS in an M3 Perfect MiniSD? I tried the G6 software to write the ROM to the MiniSD card, but it still did not work. I'm running the latest M3 firmware on my card based on what's posted in the downloads section of GBAtemp.

Does the G6 software work, even if the M3 card has M3 firmware on it?


----------



## Arwell (Jun 5, 2008)

M3 Perfect V36a can be found here http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/dl.php/GM_v36a.zip


----------



## Smashingblue (Jun 5, 2008)

Arwell said:
			
		

> M3 Perfect V36a can be found here http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/dl.php/GM_v36a.zip



Thanks, works like a charm.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 5, 2008)

final fantasy NOT fixed. got raped by a moogle right before the save room in the Hill Caves. peace of crap. are there any real fixes?

PS: i tried it with a rominator trimmed rom so if it needs to be the full thing let me know


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 6, 2008)

is there a fix to FFCC confirmed?


----------



## Kewne (Jun 6, 2008)

Has anyone gotten "The world ends with you" working with this? I still get the freeze on my m3.


----------



## ohoni (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, I love my G6. Still works great.


----------



## paxl13 (Jun 8, 2008)

FFCC is working pefectly with the patch i found on this forum
And The world end with you works also perfectly without any patches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is a on g6 lite, best flash cart ever[ i got it since 2 year and I NEVER can't play a 
game i wanted to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

paxl13


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 12, 2008)

Edit2: Guess we'll just pretend this post is useless


----------



## cloud19573 (Jun 16, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> is there a fix to FFCC confirmed?



I am currently playing FFCC, using the newest firmware and this new game manager, and I didn't encounter any problems. This is my setting

Main:
no software reset

Read method:
safe mode

no trim rom


Hope it helps...


----------



## tNB (Jun 28, 2008)

*still uses M3 CF*

Any sites other than linfox host updates anymore?


----------

